# Mid-week schedule change?



## fulfunment (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey! My schedule was posted on my Kronos on Thursday, but I logged on again today (Saturday) and noticed some of my shifts were changed—the lengths for a couple of days were cut much shorter. Is this normal? I wasn’t notified at all either, I just happened to notice it was different. Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 19, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Hey! My schedule was posted on my Kronos on Thursday, but I logged on again today (Saturday) and noticed some of my shifts were changed—the lengths for a couple of days were cut much shorter. Is this normal? I wasn’t notified at all either, I just happened to notice it was different. Thank you!


It’s not final till it’s on the paper schedule. You only need to post once


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 20, 2020)

This didn’t need posted in 2 places.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 21, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It’s not final till it’s on the paper schedule. You only need to post once





Ashfromoldsite said:


> This didn’t need posted in 2 places.


Sometimes people post under one section and then realize it would be better suited to another.


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you! This is literally my second post ever I don’t know how this website works yet! Thank you kind human for being understanding.


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 23, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> This didn’t need posted in 2 places.


Relax I’m new to this website.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 23, 2020)

fulfunment said:


> Relax I’m new to this website.



No worries.
There's really nothing you can do that a mod can't fix.
Just let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## fulfunment (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

